# Band sets



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

What would you guys' advice be about what band sets to use for hunting? I can comfortably and accurately use double TB black or ZDP's fastbands... Are they ok? I use either 3/8 in. or .50 cal steel balls, which seem to pack a punch. I don't want to maim any animals though, so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

If your going to use steel balls and of those two options I'd use the 50 cal steel.. I'm sure doubled thera-band black will fire those 50 cal steel at an alarming speed.

Sounds fine to me, what matters is your accuracy.. When have accuracy you can hit vital areas and kill quickly and no worries for suffering.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks Nico. I thought the TB black would do the job!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> What would you guys' advice be about what band sets to use for hunting? I can comfortably and accurately use double TB black or ZDP's fastbands... Are they ok? I use either 3/8 in. or .50 cal steel balls, which seem to pack a punch. I don't want to maim any animals though, so any advice would be appreciated.


I use the black bands and Dans(ZDP) and they are spot on for hunting, i dont like using the heavy gold cos you want to be able to shoot fast, jeff


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

so basically, either one? As long as I get head shots.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I think what Jeff is saying is that you should shoot with bands that are comfortable for you to draw without strain. Without strain you are far more accurate.

Therabands black are smooth on the draw and have even more velocity than the gold thera-bands, I think that theraband gold is too overated velocity wise in comparisson to the thinner black therabands I say this from personal experience.


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Nico said:


> I think what Jeff is saying is that you should shoot with bands that are comfortable for you to draw without strain. Without strain you are far more accurate.
> 
> Therabands black are smooth on the draw and have even more velocity than the gold thera-bands, I think that theraband gold is too overated velocity wise in comparisson to the thinner black therabands I say this from personal
> experience.


Are you shooting butterfly, or standard? And what cut dimmensions are you using to get black to outshoot gold?

Thanks
Q


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I am not shure but also dan's (ZDP) fastbands come from Gold Thera. But thought his studies and research he come up with a tapered set wich is vesry sweet in draw, but still pack an excellent spee. This set has proven to be very effective in hunting (one of my recent kill was with his bands attached to my old milbro) and long lasting too. Nevertheless I would reserv it to small games as birds and use a wider set double 2>3 cm taper, with more brutal force, for bigger fury games, (just my two cents). Balcks are good to but last less than gold and this can be a problem if you are in action.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

What are you hunting? It really depends on what you are hunting with it. I like heavy bands or tubes or what ever can put 45 lead and bigger down range with a flat trajectory. I can kill about anything with it small or large. Just my two cents.


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

7mm square black is very good head shots on fur and head and neck on feather these bands last a super long time and they shoot a .44 lead very fast.(and they are cheap)


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Qucifer said:


> I think what Jeff is saying is that you should shoot with bands that are comfortable for you to draw without strain. Without strain you are far more accurate.
> 
> Therabands black are smooth on the draw and have even more velocity than the gold thera-bands, I think that theraband gold is too overated velocity wise in comparisson to the thinner black therabands I say this from personal
> experience.


Are you shooting butterfly, or standard? And what cut dimmensions are you using to get black to outshoot gold?

Thanks
Q
[/quote]

Oh the black theraband formula I used is spoken of in detail on ZDP-189's blog regarding a conversation we had some time ago. http://slingshotforu...bandset-design/ Also no I dont use butterfly shooting.

Nico


----------

